

With Rapid Growth, SoundCloud Is Losing More Money Than Ever - __Joker
http://thump.vice.com/words/with-rapid-growth-soundcloud-is-losing-more-money-than-ever

======
mjklin
It's interesting that the default service for user-produced video online
(YouTube) sorted itself out far earlier than the default for audio.

Maybe they are hoping for a Google acquisition to solve all their problems?

